# Pulsar Chrono hiding a 7t32?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive just bought this pulsar, these are the sellers pictures, so i'll get some better ones when it arrives. I just fancied it to go with my Seiko 7t32, it will be nice to compare them side by side. They look closely related. I'll add a comparison to the thread when it lands and ive cleaned it up a bit.














































from the pics it looks like it needs a good clean and theres a bit of stretch in the end of the bracelet.

No idea of age yet? Im guessing mid 90's by the styling? Though it could be a decade either way i guess?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The pulsar chrono that i thought reminded me of a seiko t32 arrived and the movement is a y182. Using the seiko sleuth. It dates to either 1991 or 2001. Serial 101748. I dont know whether its the correct way of doing it. But i couldnt find a site to date a pulsar! So i used the serial on the seiko site.

Its a nice watch but no where near the quality feel of the seiko. The case for eg is basemetal. Dimensions are same. And the y182 movement has the same functions as the t32 with 4 buttons to control them. The alarm doesnt sound as nice as the seiko though. Some pics. In the case back pics the pulsar is the one with 2 waves. Kissing cousins?





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I was watching two 7t62 yellow face models, one Seiko, one Pulsar. Looked identical apart from branding.

I've been looking out for 7t32, 7t62 and ym variants. A lot seem to come up not working, which makes me wonder about reliability.

Your Pulsar looks nice enough. Certainly interesting to compare with the Seiko.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

7t62 equivalents,cheap as chips although the top one sustained postal damage and it cost me a bun and cup of tea to get fixed!





















7t


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

bridgeman said:


> it cost me a bun and cup of tea to get fixed


 That's the kind of repair service I need.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> A lot seem to come up not working


 looking at condition a lot seem to have had hard lives. I believe it can create a problem if you leave the chrono running with it off the wrist on its side. It seems it can put the movement under strain and wear is first shown in time keeping stopping during the process unless the watch is upright on the wrist. As this can also indicate a slowing down in battery power it could just be duff info ive read? I'd think the fact most look a bit battered is why a lot are spares repairs. I was lucky to get the one in very good condition with box and papers. Wouldnt mind a panda dial. The Pulsar actually does seem to run spot on with the y182 and is fairly well used, so maybe you have a point.



bridgeman said:


> 7t62 equivalents,cheap as chips although the top one sustained postal damage and it cost me a bun and cup of tea to get fixed!7t


 the 7t92 is a bit of a bargain too. I had one of the Argos specials a while back and should have bought a flightmaster when they were 85 quid there, instead i paid £110 for a white face bimetal one.

t32, 62 and 92 are definitely all worth a look.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for an interesting Interesting thread. 

Pulsar is a fascinating brand. Unlike Pulsar's sibling, Lorus, which was a deliberate creation by Seiko, Pulsar had "prior history" before joining the Seiko clan in 1979. Indeed, originally Pulsar was, in effect, the name of a watch developed jointly by the American firms, Hamilton and Electro/Data Inc., destined to be the first electronic digital watch and launched by Hamilton in Spring 1972. I believe that the fact that Pulsar had a history prior to its acquisition by Seiko has to some extent led it to be placed in slightly uneasy position within the Seiko group. It was relatively easy to locate Lorus as the less expensive arm of the watches produced by Seiko, but Pulsar watches tend to be placed in an overlapping position between watches branded Seiko and the less expensive Lorus offerings.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> t32, 62 and 92 are definitely all worth a look


 I also came across a 7T42, which is an interesting variation, with a countdown timer. Can't remember why I didn't buy it, though it might have been another for spares.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I also came across a 7T42, which is an interesting variation, with a countdown timer. Can't remember why I didn't buy it, though it might have been another for spares.


 Ive just bought a Seiko 7t42 'Royal Oak'.

similar to this.

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko royal oak chronograph" data-ratio="100.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/ce/fb/9e/cefb9e046ec3b7d48117325e8edb002f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> 7t62 equivalents,cheap as chips although the top one sustained postal damage and it cost me a bun and cup of tea to get fixed!7t


 I like this.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> Ive just bought a Seiko 7t42 'Royal Oak'.
> 
> similar to this.


 Isn't that a t34? And very nice too. But the t42 is like this. Apparently the top sub-dial is a countdown timer - can be set up to 60 mins in 1 min intervals.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Isn't that a t34? And very nice too. But the t42 is like this. Apparently the top sub-dial is a countdown timer - can be set up to 60 mins in 1 min intervals.


 sorry yes it is my mistake, i'll add more when it arrives, cheers Nigel.

full ref is a 7T34-7A10 000259.










@Roger the Dodger i can't date the seiko from the above case back numbers on sleuth? Any ideas of age? Cheers Nigel.

all i can get is this.

Results for movement 7T34 with serial number 000259 :-
*The watch was made in October 1970,1980,1990,2000,2010*

any way of narrowing it down?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> @Roger the Dodger i can't date the seiko from the above case back numbers on sleuth? Any ideas of age? Cheers Nigel.
> 
> all i can get is this.
> 
> ...


 As far as I can find out from a post on TZ-UK, the 7T34s were in production from '88-'92, therefore yours would appear to be from October 1990. See post below.

Probably a 7t42 / 7t34 / 7t59.

7t42 should be from around '88, 7t34 around '88-'92, 7t59 end '91-'93.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As far as I can find out from a post on TZ-UK, the 7T34s were in production from '88-'92, therefore yours would appear to be from October 1990. See post below.
> 
> Probably a 7t42 / 7t34 / 7t59.
> 
> 7t42 should be from around '88, 7t34 around '88-'92, 7t59 end '91-'93.


 Thank you Roger! Very much appreciated! Well done in finding that. Do you fancy a bit of part time work as an Internal Auditor during your retirement? No i really appreciate that my searches turned up nothing. Cheers Rog.

As an aside Roger do you know anything about these seiko 'royal oaks'? From what i can gather its a nick name given from the Audemars Piguet royal oak off shore due to a slight similarity in bezel shape but with more sides from my reckoning?

Heres mine seller pics


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> . As an aside Roger do you know anything about these seiko 'royal oaks'?


 I don't know very much about them, Nigel as I've not really looked at them before. Apart from having a date sub dial at 3 instead of a date window, I think they're basically the same as a 7T32. Interestingly, most seem to be labelled 'Flightmasters', and looking at Google Images of 7T34s, you can see why. Kev might be able to throw some more light on them?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't know very much about them, Nigel as I've not really looked at them before. Apart from having a date sub dial at 3 instead of a date window, I think they're basically the same as a 7T32. Interestingly, most seem to be labelled 'Flightmasters', and looking at Google Images of 7T34s, you can see why. Kev might be able to throw some more light on them?


 Thanks Roger I'll have a bit more of a dig and put some pics on when it comes, Kev will clarify it hopefully.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> The pulsar chrono that i thought reminded me of a seiko t32 arrived and the movement is a y182.


 I just got a Pulsar Titanium Y182-6C50. It's the first 7T32 variant I've bought that really did only need a new battery. It's very light and comfortable to wear, but the lightness also makes the bracelet feel cheap, until you get it on. One of the lug end covers snapped - not sure if it was already or if I did it taking it off to clean and resize - but I got it back on in two bits and the break is hardly visible. The design is never going to be my favourite, too fussy, but it's an interesting thing to have.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I just got a Pulsar Titanium Y182-6C50. It's the first 7T32 variant I've bought that really did only need a new battery. It's very light and comfortable to wear, but the lightness also makes the bracelet feel cheap, until you get it on. One of the lug end covers snapped - not sure if it was already or if I did it taking it off to clean and resize - but I got it back on in two bits and the break is hardly visible. The design is never going to be my favourite, too fussy, but it's an interesting thing to have.


 I like it, its like a mini Breitling, and in titanium its a bit more about it too. I find mines one of those watches that i tend to just put on and wear without thinking about it, it just sits on the wrist unobtrusively while offering all those great functions. I think theyre cool to have not many y182's about, theyre good to have alongside t32's.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

this reverse panda is on the bay for 57 quid but he says he will take offers.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice find Nigel.

As usual, I've come to bore you with facts... :biggrin: 
The Y series were just rebadged Seiko 7T (and more) modules available for anyone to buy - and cheaply too! While they filtered those down for use in the Pulsar (and I believe the upper end of the Lorus range too) they were mainly bought by smaller watchmakers.

Probably the most significant is YEMA, the French watchmaker. Though rarely seen in the UK they have made some phenomenally expensive mechanical watches and many of them are absolutely beautiful, but in the late 1980's and early 1990's they hopped on the quartz bandwagon. Enter Seiko. Yema bought in some 7A28 movements for their early quartz chronographs and then some Y182 (7t32) for the follow up range. I don't think they were tremendously popular because until quite recently you could find them on ebay for very little money - they used to be excellent picking for vintage Seiko Quartz collectors!
Even now they pop up from time to time at sensible money, here's one from a few weeks ago at £50; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Montre-YEMA-Chronograph-100M-Y182/233110982053?hash=item36467f4da5:gt0AAOSwuytcTW18

It's very common practice to sell off their movements, they've always done it - the hard part is finding them in cheap watches to steal for your nice shiny Seiko.
Luckily in years to come you'll be able to butcher an Invicta "NH36" for parts for your Seiko 4R36. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

date looks a bit out to me, but otherwise it looks mint.



kevkojak said:


> The Y series were just rebadged Seiko 7T


 Thanks Kev, interesting stuff there, yes the Yema looks good!

Kev have you seen the mint looking boxed and papered t42 like i had on the bay for 100 quid?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Seiko-Quartz-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-7T42-6A00/192930223007?hash=item2ceb89939f:g:UIoAAOSw9Ylc6736

it almost looks nos, tags and all, it was at £125 and sellers dropped to 100 so might take offers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm beginning to think if you put 7T in front of any 2-digit number you'll come up with a watch.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-watches-chronograph-Model-7T59-6A00/183841991770


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice yellow 7T32-7F70 on the bay...a bit steep at £90, and not the original bracelet, but you don't see them all that often.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-SEIKO-Chronograph-Alarm-Quartz-Watch-7T32-7F70-Yellow-Panda-Watch/254259818281?hash=item3b3310ef29:g:ycwAAOSwly9c~oPS


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice yellow 7T32-7F70 on the bay...a bit steep at £90, and not the original bracelet, but you don't see them all that often.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-SEIKO-Chronograph-Alarm-Quartz-Watch-7T32-7F70-Yellow-Panda-Watch/254259818281?hash=item3b3310ef29:g:ycwAAOSwly9c~oPS


 Seems a bit pricey on a mesh, but then i don't know how sought after these are? I think the term Panda is getting a bit stretched in the imagination, i mean if there was a yellow panda with black circles around its eyes that would be rare! For me the reverse panda is a far enough stretch of the nick name.

then again

https://soranews24.com/2013/02/28/zoo-dwelling-panda-turns-yellow-bums-out-visitors-and-enrages-internet/

and i quote!

"Personally, I'm more appalled at so much panda discrimination going on around the Internet. I think all pandas should be treated equally regardless of their color or lifestyle choices. So, this panda shouldn't be called "wrong" or "sad" just because its chooses to be yellow and smelly!"

:laughing2dw: yellow panda discrimination!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Seems a bit pricey on a mesh, but then i don't know how sought after these are?


 It's gone now.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> It's gone now.


 must be sought after then. Everything seems to be sticking even when its a good price, watches don't seem to be moving like they were, gone are the times you could stick a seiko or omega up and watch it get snapped up.

They seem too have to be stupidly cheap, like that full set t42 at 100 quid thats daftly cheap, and to be fair so was my mint 92 flighty for 50 quid.

And thats just on the forums.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Some interesting info on 7T32/Y182 tie up, I just wonder if the 7T42 movement has a Pulsar/Lorus Yxxx alternative.

Out of pure interest I am selling off all my 7T32 and 7T42 models in my collection on Ebay. Two 7T42-6A00, one with 'Military' dial, and, one with the blue bezel, both on there now and currently sitting at £22.00.

I will be selling the following over the next week or so... 7T32-6A5A REVERSE PANDA, 7T32-6A5A 'MILITARY' DIAL, 7T32-6L40 BLACK & BLUE PANDA, 7T32-6L40 PANDA DIAL, 7T32-6M00 BLUE DIAL (JAPAN IMPORT), 7T32-6M10 STEEL/GOLD, 7T32-7C60 FULL LUME DIAL, 7T32-7C60 PANDA DIAL, 7T32-7C60 GOLD COLOURED, 7T32-7F70 YELLOW PANDA, 2 X 7T32-7F70 BLUE DIAL, 7T32-7F80 PANDA DIAL, AND FINALLY... 7T32-7F90 BLUE DIAL GERMAN IMPORT.

All are in Seiko boxes with instructions, and, some with original guarantees. I'm sad to see them go, but, none are getting the wrist time they deserve.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I am﻿﻿﻿ selling﻿ off all m﻿y 7T32 and 7T42 models in my collection﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿


 You're on trend here. Most of the contributors to this thread have now sold some or all of their 7t collections.

Good luck with your sales. Boxes and papers should help.


----------

